# AspectJ Tutorial



## theindra (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab schon überall danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Ich bräuchte ein Tutorial über AspectJ oder AOP auf DEUTSCH.

Mfg TheIndra


----------



## Aufziehvogel (17. Januar 2005)

Wenn du an ein JavaMagazin Abo rankommst dann kannst du was darüber in den vergangenen Ausgaben erfahren!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast kannst du diese ja im Forum stellen, vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal was mit AspectJ gemacht *pfeif*

Gruß Tom


----------



## theindra (18. Januar 2005)

Ich habe keine konkreten fragen sondern möchte mich einfach informieren wie es genau funktioniert was dahinter steckt und wie man es in der praxis anwendet

MFG TheIndra


----------

